# Trying to date Masons Patent jar



## Bludizzle (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi,

I am trying to date a jar that I inherited from my grandpa, who used to dig for bottles. I have been searching for a while but can not find one that looks like mine. Most jars have a date on them or also have Ball on the jar. I am hoping someone can help me out. 

Thank you in advance for your time and please don't mind the dirt that is on it.


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 3, 2017)

It's an early machine made one...1910-1915 or so I would say.


----------



## Bludizzle (Sep 3, 2017)

Thank you so much, nhpharm!


----------

